

An Update on Facebook Ads - the_watcher
http://www.facebook-studio.com/news/item/an-update-on-facebook-ads?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+facebook-studio%2FhxhX+%28Facebook+Studio+Blog%29

======
the_watcher
I'm disappointed that they are removing offers. We've had great success with
them, although I am hopeful we can replicate most of the success with link
posts.

